# Bed Head After Party or Dumb Blonde Smoothing Stuff??



## RayannaBanana (Dec 28, 2008)

I was wondering which one was better or which people recommend. To me they seem to do the same thing but I've never used them. 

Please give reviews


----------



## Frozen White (Dec 28, 2008)

I have the Bed Head After Party and it is AMAZING. I didn't expect it to be that good but it smells really nice and it really does make your hair silky smooth. But I haven't tried the Dumb Blonde stuff so I can't really compare but the BHAP is really nice anyways.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 28, 2008)

I have them both and honestly they are the same thing.
The both smooth the flyaways and leave your hair feeling silky but I'd go for the After Party cause you get more of it, the Dumb Blonde pot is tiny.
Also I reccon the Dumb Blonde Smoothing Stuff is the exact same product as Tigi S Factor Smoothing Lusteriser which is more expensive but you get 4 times the amount.


----------

